# pole buildings



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

I am looking around on the internet, but I am having a very hard time finding prices without having to give out name and info and wait for a sales call. 

For an inexperienced builder, do you think it would be easier to buy a building "kit" or buy some plans and then shop for the materials myself?

Not looking for right now, but thinking about future plans. I'd like to put up a 24x 32 or 36 building to be used for garage/storage/woodshop, etc. I can find what looks like a nice kit from Menards here in the midwest: http://www.menards.com/main/projects/post-frames/24x36x10-garage/p-1495519-c-9901.htm








but this will be in western WA, and I can't find anything like it over the internet for that area. I'd be willing to transport it myself, but I don't think I could get 24' trusses on a trailer, not to mention the steel panels.

Am I better off just starting from scratch completely and sourcing from local suppliers?


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

You need to contact an Amish builder , they'll have it up in a week...Morton is national but a bit pricey.......


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

How inexperienced are you. Pole barns are not that difficult if you take some time with a few basics. Making sure its layed out square and put up plumb are most important but not hard. Everything else is pretty much basic measuring and cutting. You would of course buy the trusses.. right now if you don't go to tall things are cheap.

I guess I should ad that making things as straight as possible helps too. But there again its basic


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

In Washington you may have an advantage if you can find a yard that still sells the 2.5 CCA treated lumber near the coast. Around here the pole barn builders advertise in the classified ad newspapers. I'd look for the same in Washington.

Look online for wood preservative treatment plants. There's a national association that you can use to find local (somewhat) facilities. They can tell you which yards buy from them. The yards can tell you which builders, bulkheaders, etc. they supply.

I find the top down approach works in many cases.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

anybody can build these things!!!, If you aren't going to build it get in the phone book for contractors and call 4 of them to give you bids!! not estimates. they will do it for free and then have the best one do the work, not necessarily the cheapest the best price and bid. If you need building permits get them yourself!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

A friend had a huge polebarn built by Morton for less than the cost of materials. Let me explain.
Morton has engineered construction methods that allow them to build a sturdy barn with less materials than a &#8220;normal&#8221; pole barn. Instead of expensive 6x6 posts, they used 2x6s nailed together. They used treated lumber for the below ground part and just construction grade for the rest. They staggered the joints. They left the middle 2x6 shorter so the roof truss would fit into it. So, they didn&#8217;t need to run those heavy 2x12 horizontal boards to support the truss. Instead of 4 foot truss spacing, they used 8 foot truss spacing, using stronger trusses. Instead of laying 2x4s along the roof, 2 feet on centers, they stood the 2x4s on edge, easily spanning the 8 foot truss spacing. This minimalist skeleton wobbled all over the place until they screwed on the metal sides and roof. I figured it wouldn&#8217;t last. It has lasted 30 years and is as straight and leak-proof as the day it was built.
Do it yourself isn&#8217;t always cheaper or better.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

If you've never built anything bigger than small yard shed by yourself and you're not familiar with framing and woodworking, it may be better to go ahead and buy a kit that's all pre-measured, pre-cut, and delivered to your site ready to put together like lincoln logs. Then you can focus on learning the basics of assembly with only a tiny bit of fit-n-finish carpentry to worry about.

Building a pole building is definitely not difficult with medium competency and decent tools, but for an absolute beginner, or someone in a remote location with minimal heavy equipment, a kit may be even easier and will give you the confidence to tackle a built-from-scratch project later.

And I do agree with haypoint, sometimes those engineered building kits are less expensive than using the solid lumber and materials we can buy from the yard, and safer than the site-built engineered assemblies we can make unless you really know what you're doing and have solid math/engineering knowledge. The time to learn architectural engineering and make mistakes is not when you're building your domicile.

And one must always factor in the cost of time learning as you go, and all the materials you may have to end up buying twice because of inexperience. If there's only a couple $k difference between the kit and the raw materials, but the kit comes ready-to-assemble and only takes 2-3 people a few weekends... that might be money more than well spent. Just make sure to ask for references, really read the reviews, and understand exactly what you're getting in the kit. (for instance many don't come with the foundation, that's on you build so that it fits and supports the building you're buying)

Now, if you're relatively experienced and have confidence in your skills and all the right tools, then a plan and raw materials might be the way to go. But if someone is even asking that question, I think they've already answered it themselves.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

We went through the whole "do we buy a kit, do we have a contractor, do we get plans and buy materials" a few years ago for a 40x80' pole building.

What we found:
If you're going to build it yourself, you're better off to buy the kit. Shopping for lumber, steel, doors, windows, etc. is a PAIN and then you have to cut everything to length, figure out where all the hinges are, go back and buy NEW screws because you got the wrong ones...sigh. You'll also save money with the kit..it's a bundle price...like buying in bulk

Having someone else build for you...you will double your price, generally, BUT it will be done quickly, and you will probably get all parts finished, ready to move into. (get references!)

Our 40x80 kit (from menard's) was $18,000, as I recall. Same building, but with 12'walls instead of the 16' we wanted was $34K from Morton Buildings. Yes..the steel was better, and it would be finished in 2 weeks maximum. But we opted to save the money. 

Goes a lot faster with help...get 2 or 3 people together and you'll be done in no time 

oh yes...factor in renting a posthole digger, and you'll need to level off your base which can be time consuming.


----------

